
30.9% of Sleepers Report an Increase in Sleep Disturbance During Covid Pandemic - sharkweek
https://myslumberyard.com/blog/study-sleep-disturbance-covid/
======
globular-toast
I actually had my first nightmare in a long time a few weeks ago. I woke my
girlfriend up due to moving in my sleep. Trouble is it's not very scientific
because although I don't think I've had a nightmare in a while, I'm not sure
because I don't record them.

------
yelloworangefog
Anecdotally I can say this has been the case for me. Particularly when the
lockdown first started. I think it’s because my daily routine changed
dramatically all of a sudden. I had friends tell me they experienced the same
thing.

~~~
Darmody
Lockdowns can be terrible for our health.

If you ever have to stay at home for a long period of time again, make sure
you work out. It doesn't have to be a heavy or intensive workout. Anything
with a medium intensity during 30-45 min is a game changer.

Yoga helps a lot as well.

